# Anyone been to Dirty Foot in FL?



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking for some new places to ride, seems many of our local spots are being shut-down. Stumbled upon this place while digging around on google, was curious if anyone had been and what they thought? 

http://www.dirtyfootadventures.com/

$15 per head for the weekend & not too far away. - Not a party place like RYC/L-cross/etc, but looks like possibly some good riding. Appears to be more trail riding than mud, but that stuff is fun to me too. 


Might try it out sometime next month.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

let me know if you go we were thinking about going to try it out someday from there website it looks to be an ok place to ride plus i like to try new places to ride just wish somemore places were closer to north jax


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alot of the pics look more like a sportquad/drag race kinda park. I did see that one pic w/ the jeep in the water hole but...


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

for the most part it is but there was a few creek pics that looked fun to play in and they're facebook pics showed some decent looking mud just dont know how much


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lemme know if yall go we will and try to make it up that way too


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its changing to mostly sport quads...and MX bikes. Lots of trails through brush and pine trees. They just finished up with a big motocross track and also a drag strip - they also have some hare scrambles couple times a year. It used to be called DirtyFootMudRanch with a huge mud hole and a swim pond with a zip line. But last few years we've had no rain to speak of in FL so its pretty hard to keep a mud park open with no water. Not trying to knock them...awesome people that run the place and was really clean - good family oriented park. The owner actually took time and rode around the whole place on his quad giving me a tour of it. Good place but not for running Outlaw tires if you know what I mean.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ that's kinda what we've been hearing, but I enjoy some trail riding as well as playing in the mud. 

Just got word that the trails are currently closed pending re-open as soon as they get some permitting issues sorted out. - Seems just the open riding field area & the tracks are all that are open as of right now.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I don't think my brute will do well on a tabletop lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They show having a pit area and several trails cris-crossing through creek beds. - All our group is set-up for mud on laws or backs, but if we can go out and ride a new area all weekend with decent camping & no hassles from johnny law I'm down to give it a shot.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe there is a mud pit, a mx track and I think an obsticle course. I hear they are in the works to get 40 rv sites and bath houses. I have not been there yet but keeping track of their progress. would like to check it out when they open the trails back up. Only the front 80 acres is being used now.They post alot on atvflorida.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

For you guys that like mud. Check out Triple Canopy Ranch.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Our crew will try TCR sometime, but we've heard a lot of negatives about it being too small to adequately handle the bigger event weekends. - I'm not a fan of drunks in big trucks/buggies being in tight quarters with me on a quad.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I been to tcr it was not half of what ryc is.....tcr is super small and quite a drive to play in the same small hole over and over as there is no trails or anything there


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's exactly what I've heard elsewhere too, which is why we haven't gone up there. - Putting and RYC type crowd/rides together in a much smaller park sounds like a good way for us atv guys to get run over.


----------

